# Where to go to be unbothered on the beach?



## sorriso (Jan 31, 2010)

First thing, please don't flame me or challenge me if I write something you interpret to be offensive.  It is not my intention.

I would like to plan a trip for January 2011 to the Caribbean.  Our #1 desire is to spend the day on a beautiful beach and not be asked to purchase items most especially drugs nor do I need anyone from a resort to bring me drinks.

We love to swim in warm water and play in the waves much more than sitting poolside.

Where is this nirvana?

Thank you,
Linda


----------



## irishween (Jan 31, 2010)

Eagle Beach in Aruba.  I was there with my family in November.  Absolutely beautiful and peaceful.


----------



## sstamm (Jan 31, 2010)

St. John, USVI.

There are many beaches you can explore on your own, where you will find no vendors, facilities, and very few other people.  It is an adventure to get to a few of those beaches, but that is part of the fun.


----------



## sorriso (Jan 31, 2010)

irishween and sstamm, thank you for your responses.  Did you stay at a timeshare resort?  Would you recommend?


----------



## mecllap (Jan 31, 2010)

sorriso said:


> Where is this nirvana?
> 
> Thank you,
> Linda



It does exist -- it's called Grand Cayman.  It can be an expensive island to visit, compared to some/(most?) -- but it's as safe as home (safer compared to some U.S places).  No begging or wandering "sellers" of any kind.  And if you don't eat out all the time (the benefit of TS for us), it can be affordable.  It's British, with very little poverty (altho the current economic woes are also somewhat evident there just like they are at home).
Great beaches, fun things to do, etc. -- it doesn't have beautiful scenery (no mountains), but excellent snorkling and diving.  Lots of variety for beaches (no nudity).


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 31, 2010)

East end of Grand Cayman - Morritts Tortuga or the Reef resort

St Thomas - we stay at Bluebeard's BeachClub but any of the resorts on the beach will do.

Also from there can visit St John as another poster suggested.


----------



## tashamen (Feb 1, 2010)

I think there are many such places.  In fact, the only island where we have ever been hounded was Barbados, where we stayed at Sand Acres.  Even though their management supposedly did not allow vendors on the beach, or at Bougainvillea Beach next door, they were constantly in our face.  And yes, there were many drug vendors.


----------



## Numismatist (Feb 2, 2010)

St. John - most of it is a National Park.


----------



## LisaH (Feb 2, 2010)

GrayFal said:


> East end of Grand Cayman - Morritts Tortuga or the Reef resort
> 
> St Thomas - we stay at Bluebeard's BeachClub but any of the resorts on the beach will do.
> 
> Also from there can visit St John as another poster suggested.



I was thinking of St Thomas and St Johns as well. We spent a week at Marriott Frenchman's Reef & Morningstar last Nov. Was not bothered even once.

Will be visiting Cayman this June. Can't wait!


----------



## Carta (Feb 3, 2010)

Culebra..... Off the NE coast of Puerto Rico.. Flamenco Beach is one of my top 5 beaches in the caribbean. And it's considered #2 in the world, by many. Downside..No waves; but most definitely Nirvana..........


----------



## dukebigtom (Feb 5, 2010)

Lots of little private beaches in St. Martin.

BigTom


----------



## JMSH (Feb 5, 2010)

The best I can offer is go to St.Martins to any of the timeshares. We stayed at Oyster Bay, it was very nice and the closest to the French side. Than take a day trip to Antigua. Great beaches and somewhat secluded. I am not sure if Antigua has any timeshare spots. St.Martin and Aruba both are nice but you will get hit up for things every so often. JMHO


----------

